# smart opener (kick to open trunk) retrofit



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi
have solved?


----------



## mjuhl2003 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Installed smartopener F01*

Hi

I have also installed the smartopener - and before I take off the rear bumber i tested the function...but nothing happens. Can I test it without it mounted to the car?

I coded as described and if the smartopener module is not connected I get error in FRM. As soon as it is mounted I have no errors??

Is this normal?
have some of you tested while it is not mounted on the car. Right now it is on this big plastic bit shaped almost as the rear bumper....

Help appriciated

br

Mogens


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the same issue. Smart opener is connected, coded but I cannot get it to work. I've taped the sensors to the bumper and kicked the hell out of it but the drunk never opened:yikes:

P.S. I haven't updated the FRM as I already had the option inside it. My Car I-Level is 10-09-523 (or 09-10-523). I've updated single modules but never updated the FRM. Have you updated the FRM?


----------



## varma1986 (Oct 31, 2020)

riku2 said:


> I added the smart opener to my 2011 F10, this allows you to open the boot (trunk) by kicking under the rear bumper.
> 
> Smart opener only works in conjunction with comfort access (option SA322). F10's with comfort access from model year 2012 (built late 2011 onwards) have smart opener as part of their comfort access system. Cars before model year 2012 with comfort access did not have the smart opener feature.
> Smart opener cannot be ordered separately. It's included with comfort access. For this reason you will not find it listed as a separate option code.
> ...


Hi, I have a 2018 MINI Cooper CountryMan F60 and recently retrofit a SmartTrunk Opener/OEM TailGate KICK sensor into my car.
The module of the sensor has 3 wires with one each connecting to the 12v & the Ground & the last to ?LIN bus.

I am not sure what this LIN module wiring is and where exactly the Signal wire from the Kick sensor is supposed to connect to.
I have activated the coding for Kick sensor. 
I have connected the LIN BUS/signal wire to the Signal Wire for the Lights control switch at the drivers bay but it does not work!.

Can U help me with this retrofit project, please?. Where should the Signal wire from the BMW/MINI Kick sensor module exactly connect to?.Thanks.


----------

